
Most tech employees suffer from impostor syndrome - Sonnol53
https://www.cnet.com/news/tech-employees-likely-to-suffer-from-impostor-syndrome/
======
lsh
This was interesting:

> Seventy-two percent of Expedia employees say they experienced impostor
> syndrome, the highest among companies with at least 100 employee responses.

and

> On the lower end of the spectrum, only 44.45 percent of Apple employees
> experienced impostor syndrome. This is the lowest among companies with at
> least 100 employee responses.

The article doesn't draw any conclusions, but I'm really curious why these two
are distinct outliers (they have a graph with slight bumps/troughs at either
end)

